# Here'S A Challenge.



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I'm looking for a bit of info about a possibly rare Omega.

Its a gold plated Omega Seamaster Dynamic on metal bracelet.

The case is a weird shape - the bezel is deep at the top and really shallow at the bottom almost as if its off-set, but its solid.

Quartz watch. 1430 movement. All the info inside the back of the case says 196 0301, 396 0993. on the movt. itself it has 47075629.

If anyone knows anything about these things I'd be grateful.

If the shop lets me take a pic I'll try and get one on.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Here you go.

SEAMASTER - DYNAMIC II

*Reference*

ST 196.0301

International collection

1984

Movement

Type: Quartz electronic analogic

Caliber number: 1430

Created in 1982

6 jewels

*Functions*

Date

*Case*

Stainless steel

Case back

Screw-in

Full metal

*Dial*

With luminous hour markers and luminous hands (tritium)

Crystal

Mineral

Bracelet

Natural rubber

Water resistance

30 meters

*More product information*

Case: (7,9 x 32 mm) - stainless steel with black, grey or gilted chromium case top (surface treatment),

International collection : 1984-1985

Swiss retail price (1984) : CHF 435.-

This watch was also available - under ref. ST 396.0993 - with matching SS bracelet










The movement no. dates it to 1984

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Not really that rare or collectible at the mo, tho it will become more sought after in a few years I suspect. Its in interesting watch , but dont overpay for it...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That is unbelievable. I found one photo of this watch after about an hour of hunting on google!

Just shows how long I've been a watch fan eh!

Great thanks for that. The only question that now poses itself is; is this watch as rare as I'd imagined? Or quite common?

I have no idea as to value, but I'd assumed around the same as the older 'Dynamic' watches.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Not rare I'm afraid and the styling makes it very much a 'marmite' watch. Plus it's a quartz movement which, rightly or wrongly, counts against it in most peoples eyes. I think I'm right in saying the cal.1430 is just a re-badged ETA quartz movement.

Obviously if you're smitten then buy it but don't pay over the odds. If you're buying as a possible investment you're better of looking elsewhere imho.

Out of curiosity how much is the shop asking for it?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Plenty of info out there on the older Omegas when you get used to what to search on. 

As I said, not mega rare or sought after... Id pay a bit less than an auto dynamic as theyre better built and more collectible, tho they are still cheapish. Personally Id get the older Dynamic instead if you have a choice. just my 2c, and I like Quartz Omegas.... LOL


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Not rare I'm afraid and the styling makes it very much a 'marmite' watch. Plus it's a quartz movement which, rightly or wrongly, counts against it in most peoples eyes. I think I'm right in saying the cal.1430 is just a re-badged ETA quartz movement.
> 
> Obviously if you're smitten then buy it but don't pay over the odds. If you're buying as a possible investment you're better of looking elsewhere imho.
> 
> ...


Gary, Defo an ETA movt... and like you I love my quartz, but not this one... :lookaround:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> Not rare I'm afraid and the styling makes it very much a 'marmite' watch. Plus it's a quartz movement which, rightly or wrongly, counts against it in most peoples eyes. I think I'm right in saying the cal.1430 is just a re-badged ETA quartz movement.
> 
> Obviously if you're smitten then buy it but don't pay over the odds. If you're buying as a possible investment you're better of looking elsewhere imho.
> 
> ...


 They dont know yet! The watch chap is a friend of mine and showed it me straight from the safe. Needs a polish up and probably a service, but he reckons it'll sell for what the standard Dynamic (silver/blue bullseye dial) does. Last time he flogged one it was in at Â£500. That seems steep to me, and the case size doesn't really appeal at 34mm.

The one I'd found online was steel with red detail, and VERY nice. This one is ok, but to be honest I just thought I'd found a bit of a treasure. Had no intention of keeping it long-term.

Thanks for the sound advice.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

There are plenty of other nice Omegas for that money. Let us know what else youre tempted with. A nice early quartz, f300 or an auto would be better bet perhaps.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Actually I think i'm tempted by a decent Dynamic. Just waiting for one to pop up at the right price. I love the look of the F300, but are they not the electronic watches? Heard horror stories about trying to get those serviced!

This is the same by the looks of things, electronic quartz.

I'll keep looking. Been close to snatching a couple from here. Bought a fortis cobra last week though, which is the same case as the dynamic so should keep me sated for a while!

Just offloaded my gold Omega De-Ville as I get virtually no wear out of it, so could be tempted by a nice steel De-Ville in its place.

I'll keep my eyes open. Into big and sporty atm, but still have a soft spot for a nice vintage.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

There are some Dynamics on retro-watches, auto's as well, if a bit pricy.

Edit: there's also some unusual stuff on 70s-watches.


----------

